# Webdatabase



## bsus (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi,
I want to create a webdatabase. Target is to have a secure and easy access over the world via browser on a database. So that I can add informations in queries and read stats and so on.

For this I will need a Apache, MySQL, PHP mix und linux knows as LAMP.

Now I wanted to set this up in a Jail (becaue it's a multi-service server and I want to seperate a webapplication from the data).

So I found with google a good How-To which I already finished to "copy" in to the jail.

My Questions are now:
1. Is there a better way to install a webdatabase (XAMPP?)
2. I can't access phpMyAdmin over the ip of the jail
3. What generaly are the next steps to do after I have a basix *AMP* solution?

Regards,
bsus


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jul 27, 2011)

Well, your questions are very subjective, you'll probably receive conflicting answers. But here are my 2Â¢

0) You can use jails if you wish, but it's an advanced feature. If you're new, my advice would be to start with a "normal" (jail-less) setup, and convert it to jails some time later when you're more familiar with the OS and application.
"Start simple, and then add complexity".

1) There are many webservers that do a better job than Apache. My personal favorite is Hiawatha, but I've also used (and liked) ngix and lighttpd. If you're new, lighttpd is probably the easiest to setup. Apache is probably the most complicated.

2) I would not recommend phpMyAdmin. It has a *horrible* UI, monthly security fixes, and *large* amount of bots scanning for phpmyadmin installations. It also lacks certain features. I would say Adminer is a better solution in *all* cases.
If you *MUST* use PhpMyAdmin, at least use a non-standard directory like /dbtool/ or somesuch. Do not use /phpmyadmin/ or /phpmyadmin-1.2.3/ Obscurity is not a substitute for security, but at least it stops the automated brute force attacks.

3) Start coding stuff? I'm not sure I understand this question ...


----------



## bsus (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi,
thanks for the good answer 

The Jails are already "working" there just some small things to handle. The problem is that I only have one server to use and I would leave quite open while setting everything up when not operating over jails.

1. Youre right, when looking threw the options of Apache you see that it is designed for big use. The good thing is that the default options work already quite well. I would like to stay with Apache. Lately when going to bigger projects - who nows ?  - there will be use for it.

2. I didn't had any access to PHPAdmin but that what you say doesn't sound good.
The biggest Issue is that I require a Tutorial which implements the right administration-tool. Or could I just install Adminer without having many migration issues?

3. Hmm Ok, I meant if there would be a default skeleton setup for (web)databases.
But seems as I need to do this myself

Thanks for the quick answer,
Regards


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jul 28, 2011)

> The biggest Issue is that I require a Tutorial which implements the right administration-tool. Or could I just install Adminer without having many migration issues?



Adminer is pretty much a drop-In replacement for phpMyAdmin. Everything phpMyAdmin can do, Adminer can do, and then some. Here is a comparison: http://www.adminer.org/en/phpmyadmin/



> 3. Hmm Ok, I meant if there would be a default skeleton setup for (web)databases.
> But seems as I need to do this myself



What exactly do you mean with "webdatabase"?


----------



## bsus (Jul 28, 2011)

I mean that the database isn't really a backend solution such like forums instead I can see the database in queries and so one.

Imagine it like MS Access or OpenOffice Base without configuration options, client sided but independence plattform work.


----------



## tingo (Aug 1, 2011)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> 2) I would not recommend phpMyAdmin. It has a *horrible* UI, monthly security fixes, and *large* amount of bots scanning for phpmyadmin installations. It also lacks certain features. I would say Adminer is a better solution in *all* cases.



I didn't know about Adminer. Thanks for mentioning it.


----------

